# BFP on 15dpo,slight dip on BBT and freaking out :(



## SKAV

Hi ladies :flower:

I am a little scared about my BBT chart. I got my BFP on 12DPO and I did a test yday, which was 15dpo and came out darker..so I was a little relaxed. But today i had a temp dip from 36.9 to 36.7 ( coverline is 36.06) 
I had a miscarriage at 9weeks Dec 2010, but that was the the one only m/c..I have two healthy born boys who are 7 and 4

This temp dip is freaking me out :sad1: Oh! btw, I normally switch on the fan at night and cover myself but this morning the fan was on and i was not covered, could that be the reason?? 

hope someone answers me..:flower:


----------



## SKAV

anyone :(


----------



## selina3127

i would'nt worry about temp dip like that it will be because of your fan i'm sure  xxx


----------



## Beccagal

Hi Hun, 
Done that too! My temp Dropped a few times and I was 
Worrying myself sick over it. Did a whole
Lot of research online and felt so much
Better when I read that it is normal and to STOP
Bbting. It was hard to break the Addiction but it is a healthier choice.
:hugs:


----------



## SKAV

selina3127, Thank you so much for replying !! am blaming it on the FAN :hugs:

Becca: Hey lovely :hugs: I was doing the research last night and woke up early and am doing it now :haha: I want to STOP it..will try to do it or maybe once in a way I'll do it..Thanks a ton for replying...:hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

STOP taking your temp!!!!!
I had the same, i kept temping after my bfp, my temp didnt go up really high (trisperic SP?) it just stayed the same as my usual post ov temps, then starting heading down again. not below cover line but definatly on its way down. needless to say it totally stresses me. i carried on taking it for a few more days, then thought enough is enough, this stress is not going to do me or baby any good. so that was it i stopped. if something is going to happen it will, (not that i think it will for either of us!)
I know its hard but put the thermometer down!!!! xxx
Happy and healthy 9 months to you xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Someone said to me the other day the ONLY thing your BBT will tell you when you are pregnant.....is your temp!!!! 
I've stopped taking mine as it's one more thing to stress about...especially after a loss :winkwink:


----------



## SKAV

suffolksarah: Thanks hun..i stopped taking my temps a couple of days back..and i feel fine!! Thanks a ton replying and I am wishing you a sticky beanie!! Have a healthy and happy 9 months :dust:

Glowstar: so true !! Thanks a lot for replying and am so sorry for your loss..Happy and healthy 9 months to you too.. sticky beanie dust !!:dust:


----------



## Tulip

Hi honey if you check out my chart you'll see I had a slight dip at 17dpo - with BOTH pregnancies :) I know the temping addiction well, but once you feel able to stop, do. Then you start looking at doppler prices :rofl:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/tulip122


----------



## SKAV

Tulip said:


> Hi honey if you check out my chart you'll see I had a slight dip at 17dpo - with BOTH pregnancies :) I know the temping addiction well, but once you feel able to stop, do. Then you start looking at doppler prices :rofl:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/tulip122

*Tulip*, your chart helped me a lot! Thank you so much for your help!!! :hugs:lovely chart!!

btw, you son is super cute :kiss:


----------



## Tulip

Thank you hon :kiss: Best of luck with your pregnancy x


----------

